

Why Rapleaf Does Not Use Unique Identifiers in Cookies - js2
http://blog.rapleaf.com/dev/2010/09/10/why-rapleaf-does-not-use-unique-identifiers-in-cookies/

======
js2
The technical details were linked to a couple months ago but that post got no
traction - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1542586>

